

Golden rules of internet startup - qhoxie
http://guruonrails.com/blog/golden-rules-of-internet-startup

======
MicahWedemeyer
One missing rule: Don't put unnecessary barriers in front of your users...like
forcing them to register before they can comment on your blog.

Also, watch out for glaring spelling errors on your about page:
<http://guruonrails.com/about>

I'm always on the lookout for Rails developers with lots of Experiense!

~~~
jamesbritt
Another missing rule: Ignore self-appointed "experts" who make assertions but
offer no evidence.

